# Lyft algorithms explained



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Lyft has an algorithm for every driver thats basically making it so much more difficult to drive and make profit.
1, the PDB algorithm is drive 1000 miles for a 90 dollar bonus. if you going for PDB you will get long rides to exasperate your gas and its usually around 40 hours and about 175 in gas. having a higher then 90% acceptance rate, makes you avoid high surge zones.

2. going below your 90% acceptance rate, no PDB, then you get all short rides!!!, because each ride is picked for you! its all fixed!! they only want the PDB drivers to get long rides and non PDB drivers to get short rides... either jump threw their hoops or be penalized for not accepting lame far way pick up rides, on mountain tops, crazy pax ex.. then you get higher surges, but lately its nothing- 25% too 400 % is usually 50% they don't want us to have any money- or any freedom at all. enslavement and entrapment

3. the power zones, are subjected to jumping though hoops, but then 90 % acceptance rate and usually are farther away from your zip code, so you have a hard time driving back to your zone-
they have no interest in the drivers seniority, experience, customer service, its just turn and burn.
4. powerdrive bonus new drivers- they will block you, 2 ride an hour algorithm. also subjected to cancel rides, switches, fake rides, to get you acceptance rate lower-anything goes to lyft now, they are demonic and ruthlessly destroying lives for profit.
they are destroying everyones Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

You've got to out-fox the fox. It takes an entrepreneur or war general to make the do$h in this line of work (imo).

Reject "special" offers. Reject special "programs" (unless _c l e a r l y_ in your favor). Make copious notes on where the demand is and the times/days, _etc_. Make notes on where the poor clients get picked-up at (and by "poor" I mean that in every sense of the word).


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I know this city inside and out! I have 6,500 rides..........I Have a 4.9.7 and will stop complaining as soon as they stop causing problems! I just don't understand how they think they can just bottle neck drivers until their exasperated to death!! its bias too give one driver all 150% power zones and another 20% out in la la land- obviously they play GOD with lives-


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

I suppose with those 20 minute pickups you could just accept and then drive in the other direction until they cancel.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> I know this city inside and out! I have 6,500 rides..........I Have a 4.9.7 and will stop complaining as soon as they stop causing problems! I just don't understand how they think they can just bottle neck drivers until their exasperated to death!! its bias too give one driver all 150% power zones and another 20% out in la la land- obviously they play GOD with lives-


Thank-you for taking time out of your busy life to share what you've learned. It's rare to have someone with 6,500 rides under their belt come to this forum and teach us more than all Lyft's official training combined. Thank-you Hunter420!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Haha sucks to be you. I cherry pick Lyft all the time and get 150-200% primetime rides with distance. In the early mornings its always airport rides.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

The 90% acceptance rate requirement makes Lyft practically useless as a rideshare app. So just cherry-pick primetime rides, and only as fill-in for the only real rideshare platform available: Uber (unfortunately).


----------

